# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H3 from Iron Age?

## Mmiikkii

Of course the title doesn't mean an exact origin of hpH3 in the last millenium BC in Europe.

It's rather an orientative date of when H3 EXPANDED, since looking for all the ages available for ancient samples in mtreefull.
Virtually all give dates ~800-100 BC.

Even though the first recorded appearances in Europe are at the beginning of the Bronze Age.
In England, France, Serbia and Poland.
The four of them is at the coming of the modern Europeans.

----------


## AhmedBarrick

I also want to know about that. I am going to share this question gosloto.co with my friends and brother. Hope so, he knows something about this.

Please wait for my next reply with good answer as soon as possible.

----------

